# Kommt noch ein neues Solid Enduro oder Trail Bike?



## Stoertebiker (27. Februar 2017)

Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit gehört, dass Solid plant ein neues Enduro rauszubringen.
Immer wieder tauchte diese Info mal hier mal da auf. Seit einigen Monaten ist es jedoch vollkommen ruhig geworden.
Bei mir steht dieses Jahr eine Neuanschaffung im Enduro bzw Trail Bike Bereich an und da ich mit meinem Strike absolut zufrieden bin gefällt mir der Gedanke mit einem 2ten Solid in meinem Bikekeller recht gut.
Ich dachte ich frag hier einfach mal in die Runde ob irgendwer was weiß.
Vielleicht kann @slayer80 ja sogar etwas dazu schreiben.
Ich denke das es da noch zahlreiche weitere Biker gibt die sich über Infos freuen würden.


----------



## slayer80 (27. Februar 2017)

Ja. Wird konkret.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2017)

In einem halben Jahr findet eh schon wieder die Eurobike statt. 

Wenn sich die Geometrie des Prototypen nicht groß verändert hat, kann ich die jedenfalls schon mal empfehlen. Fahre ich derzeit an einem anderen Bike. Perfekt.


----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2017)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Ja. Wird konkret.



... und vielleicht ist gleich einer der hübschen neuen RS-Dämpfer dabei?!
( http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news )

Wenn ich mein Geld nicht doch dummerweise für was anderes ausgeben muss,
hol ich mir sicherlich den Magixnachfolger.
An den tiefer gelegten Rahmen werd ich mich gewöhnen,
aber einer dieser Dämpfer sollte nach Möglichkeit dabei sein!

Allein der Name! Deluxe! oder Super-Deluxe!
Dann fühl ich mich nicht nur schnell,
sondern mein Rad sieht auch noch so aus.
I stay tuned!


----------



## slayer80 (3. März 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... und vielleicht ist gleich einer der hübschen neuen RS-Dämpfer dabei?!
> ( http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news )
> 
> Wenn ich mein Geld nicht doch dummerweise für was anderes ausgeben muss,
> ...



Ist dann für die neue Dämpfergeneration ausgelegt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. August 2017)

Dann können wir jetzt ja die Tage zu zählen beginnen...


----------



## Fisch1982 (27. September 2017)

Gibts da schon neue Infos.......? Auf der Eurobike war ja nichts zu sehen?? Richtig?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. September 2017)

Nein, keine Neuigkeiten und auch keine Kommunikation. 
Auf Facebook machen sie noch ein wenig Werbung für das Strike. Der Betrieb scheint also nicht eingestellt zu sein, aber was kommt?
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass die Entwicklung für so ein Nischenprodukt (für den Hersteller) zu langsam läuft. Was hilft es, jetzt mit einem 650B Enduro zu kommen, wo alle auf 29" stehen?


----------



## ders (28. September 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ...wo alle auf 29" stehen?


Ne is klar 
Gutes braucht Zeit. Mir ist es lieber ein ausgereiftes Produkt zu bekommen, als das sie Hals über Kopf mit auf den "Enduro-Zug" zu springen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. September 2017)

Darum ist es noch immer das angenehmste, wenn man keine großen Ankündigungen schwingt sondern ein neues Produkt direkt nach der Vorstellung erhältlich ist.


----------



## sued893 (30. September 2017)

kommt da überhaupt noch was bei den Strike sieht es liefermäsig auch eher mau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch1982 (3. Oktober 2017)

sued893 schrieb:


> kommt da überhaupt noch was bei den Strike sieht es liefermäsig auch eher mau aus


Das wäre ja schade.....vielleicht grad Pflege der Webseite.....?


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Oktober 2017)

abwarten....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2017)

Warten ist nur eine Option für jene, die warten können.


----------



## Simon Katsch (9. Oktober 2017)

wahre worte....


----------



## jojo2 (9. Oktober 2017)

die harrten kamen innen garten 
kor. 3.4.3


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2017)

Andere Väter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2017)

wer nicht will, der hat schon


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Oktober 2017)

echt schade dass solid da so "entspannt" ist....

in der ruhe liegt die kraft?[emoji16]


----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> echt schade dass solid da so "entspannt" ist....
> 
> in der ruhe liegt die kraft?[emoji16]


Enduro ist nur eine Modeerscheinung so wie Tipp-Ex, der Pager oder so wie das Kugelstoßpendel.
Es macht keinen Sinn auf einen sterbenden Gaul zu setzen. 
In drei Jahren fahren wir alle wieder ausschließlich All Mountain und Downhill.


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Oktober 2017)

ders schrieb:


> In drei Jahren fahren wir alle wieder ausschließlich All Mountain und Downhill.



oder Rennrad,Crossbike,Gravelbike, oder oder oder


----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> oder Rennrad,Crossbike,Gravelbike, oder oder oder


sorry, ich dachte es geht hier ums Fahrradfahren


----------



## jojo2 (10. Oktober 2017)

ders schrieb:


> Enduro ist nur eine Modeerscheinung so wie Tipp-Ex...



Vergleiche hinken,
aber der ist gut...

Bevor ich mir ´82 meinen ersten 80286 geholt hab,
war Tipp Ex für mich und für Generationen von Schreiberlingen vor mir 
die Rettung
So sollte mal Mode sein!
Langanhaltend schön 


Meine erste Lyrik bin ich ab 2009 gefahren,
danach kein Rad mehr unter 160mm

Aber natürlich hast du recht:
Solid und Reverse wollen sicherlich langanhaltend Geld verdienen
und müssen eben gucken wie sie das hinkriegen


----------



## ders (10. Oktober 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Vergleiche hinken,
> aber der ist gut...
> 
> Bevor ich mir ´82 meinen ersten 80286 geholt hab,
> ...


War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Oktober 2017)

ders schrieb:


> In drei Jahren fahren wir alle wieder ausschließlich All Mountain und Downhill.



In drei Jahren fahren die allermeisten wahrscheinlich, wie eh und je, nur All Mountain. 

Sowas bekommst du aber nicht bei Solid. Und das Strike ist auch ausverkauft. 
Wobei ich schon denke, dass das Strike zum November oder Dezember neu aufgelegt wird. Oder erst zum Frühling hin?


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. Oktober 2017)

ich glaube die bombe platzt bald


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Oktober 2017)

Der fromme Wunsch sei dir vergönnt. 

Solid Bikes sei ausgerichtet: Man kann nicht nicht kommunizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch1982 (15. Dezember 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der fromme Wunsch sei dir vergönnt.
> 
> Solid Bikes sei ausgerichtet: Man kann nicht nicht kommunizieren.


Hat scheinbar leider noch keiner gelesen von Solid..,.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Thema ist "durch", denk ich.


----------



## Simon Katsch (19. Dezember 2017)

für die kommende saison schon


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Dezember 2017)

Weißt du, was Solid vor hat? 

Im Frühjahr werden jedenfalls einige interessante Alternativen auf den Markt kommen; jedenfalls welche, die ganz nach meinem Geschmack sind.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Januar 2018)

Zumindest wird Solid auch 2018 wieder Rahmensponsor sein. 
Quelle: Facebook.


----------



## Simon Katsch (4. Januar 2018)

auch schon gesehen ja!fehlt nur noch das neue enduro


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube da kommt nix mehr....


----------



## Fisch1982 (12. Mai 2018)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kommt nix mehr....


Ich finde es schade das sich niemand von solid drüber äußert. Ein kurzes statement wäre wünschenswert.......


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Mai 2018)

Klappe zu, Affe tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (15. August 2018)

Tut sich für 2019 was?


----------



## ders (15. August 2018)

Nein!


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2018)

Wenn das alles stimmen sollte was ich gehört habe... dann ist die Frage ob es Solid übehaupt noch so lange gibt...


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. August 2018)

ich habe in die Richtung nichts gehört, aber wg anderen Aussagen mir auch schon gedacht....

Wobei ich auch schon von nem neuen Enduro gehört habe...iiiirgendwann


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2018)

Das ist schon schade, dass es Solid nicht geschafft hat, obwohl sie ein sehr gutes Produkt (Strike) hatten.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. August 2018)

Und das hat sich hervorragend verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (20. September 2018)

Und es ist auch eine hervorragend funktionierende Konstruktion!
Freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich meins unter mir habe...


----------



## Simon Katsch (20. September 2018)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Und es ist auch eine hervorragend funktionierende Konstruktion!
> Freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich meins unter mir habe...



und die Gabel ist laut Gummi ordentlich eingestellt


----------



## Premium_Biker (21. September 2018)

Wird eben artgerecht bewegt...
Wozu habe ich nochmal 200mm an der Front? Genau! Um nur 170 davon zu nutzen


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. Dezember 2018)

ahhhh ja


https://www.solidbikes.de

"
*Wir machen eine Pause!*
Momentan sind keine neuen Produktionen geplant.
Natürlich sind auch weiterhin Ersatzteile für Eure Bikes erhältlich und wir stehen Euch für Fragen jederzeit zur Verfügung.

See you on the trails!

Mr. & Mrs. Solid"



Ich glaube da kommt gar nichts mehr von Solid!

Ich revidiere meine Meinung


----------



## ders (31. Dezember 2018)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ahhhh ja
> 
> 
> https://www.solidbikes.de
> ...


Rest in Peace Solid!


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Dezember 2018)

Ernsthaft ??? Krass, so ein schönes und auch gutes DH Rad was auf deutschen Rennen so stark vertreten ist. Da ist hinter den Kulissen wohl einiges schief gelaufen


----------



## ders (31. Dezember 2018)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ??? Krass, so ein schönes und auch gutes DH Rad was auf deutschen Rennen so stark vertreten ist. Da ist hinter den Kulissen wohl einiges schief gelaufen


Gewagte These. Vielleicht auch einfach ein „man soll aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist“ 
So oder so. Sie werden ihre eigenen Gründe haben. Ich bin immer kein Freund davon, irgendwelche wilden Vermutungen anzustellen. Vor allem im „Internet“ verselbstständigt sich so etwas meist schnell.

Schade ist es trotzdem, das Strike ist für mich eines der sexyesten Bikes unter der Sonne.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Januar 2019)

Und vor allem eines der besten bikes! 

Wäre schade um Solid wenn da wirklich nix mehr kommt. Ein ausführlicheres Statement würde helfen wilde Theorien von vorn herein verpuffen zu lassen


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. Januar 2019)

bin gespannt ob da noch n statement kommt wie es weitergeht.
kann mir vorstellen dass volle konzentration auf reverse gelegt wird.
aber mal abwarten.
gibt ja noch andere hersteller von schicken bikes


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> gibt ja noch andere hersteller von schicken bikes


Entweder zu schwer oder zu teuer. Oder beides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (8. Januar 2019)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Und vor allem eines der besten bikes!
> 
> Wäre schade um Solid wenn da wirklich nix mehr kommt. Ein ausführlicheres Statement würde helfen wilde Theorien von vorn herein verpuffen zu lassen



*Wir machen eine Pause!*
Momentan sind keine neuen Produktionen geplant.
Natürlich sind auch weiterhin Ersatzteile für Eure Bikes erhältlich und wir stehen Euch für Fragen jederzeit zur Verfügung.

See you on the trails!

Mr. & Mrs. Solid"

sollte doch ausreichen. bei dem sich immer schneller überholenden standardwahn, muss es sich ein kleiner hersteller gut überlegen was er noch macht.......


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Februar 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> ahhhh ja
> 
> 
> https://www.solidbikes.de
> ...


Da kommt auch nichts mehr. Ich war gestern im Laden und habe mich schlau gemacht. Man konzentriert sich nur noch auf die Reverse Anbauteile und habe damit genug zu tun. Bikes gibt es keine mehr und es sind auch definitiv keine neuen angedacht. Der Service läuft im Moment noch.


----------



## ders (14. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da kommt auch nichts mehr. Ich war gestern im Laden und habe mich schlau gemacht. Man konzentriert sich nur noch auf die Reverse Anbauteile und habe damit genug zu tun. Bikes gibt es keine mehr und es sind auch definitiv keine neuen angedacht. Der Service läuft im Moment noch.


Schade! Ich werde „ride fucking downhill“ vermissen!


----------



## Premium_Biker (14. Februar 2019)

Ich möchte einen Strike Evo Rahmen in l/Xl


----------



## Simon Katsch (14. Februar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da kommt auch nichts mehr. Ich war gestern im Laden und habe mich schlau gemacht. Man konzentriert sich nur noch auf die Reverse Anbauteile und habe damit genug zu tun. Bikes gibt es keine mehr und es sind auch definitiv keine neuen angedacht. Der Service läuft im Moment noch.




Mist also doch....schade!


----------



## Simon Katsch (30. November 2019)

So,Solid hat die Produktion eingestellt, ich habe das fahren auf dem Solid eingestellt 

Also wenn jemand einen/zwei Magix Rahmen sucht hier gibts einen :






						Enduro Rahmen: 393 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 393 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Dezember 2019)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> So,Solid hat die Produktion eingestellt,


Definitiv. War im September noch mal dort um einen Sattel zu kaufen. Der Chef bestätigte mir nochmals die Entscheidung, sich nur noch auf Reverse Teile zu konzentrieren.
Warum das jedoch nicht mit klaren Worten auf der Website kommuniziert wird, sondern schwammig mit "Pause" umschrieben wird, weiß wohl niemand.


----------

